# 9 x 20 solid plinth



## Bamban (Jun 9, 2019)

I finally made my way towards the 9x20 sitting behind the Bridgeport. I have been meaning to remove the flexi top slide. Since I was just using the lathe to turn cartridge necks for match shooting, it was not a high priority.
Watch "Driving the neck turner" on YouTube





The lathe came with dual QCTP, the rear had the plinth, so I just removed the top slide and moved the rear set up to the front.











With the solid the basic machine operations are much easier to do chatter free. Here is SS 416 barrel drop that used to test the solidly mounted QCTP. First I established how the 9x20 cuts on a short stick out workpiece. Fairly straight.













Then I made some aggresive cuts, max it can take without chatter was 0.020 DOC. 0.010 to 0.015 she was very happy.

Watch "9x20 Roughing Cut DCMT 32.51" on YouTube





Finally, back to the tangential tool to make the finishing cut.

Watch "9x20 tangential 0.005 finishing cut" on YouTube





Measured the stick out for taper after pushing the limits of the system. Still fairly straight. This about the longest I tried to test for taper, and likelyhood this is about all I will do with this lathe. The other 3 lathes in the garage are more than capable for other work.










It should serve me well for small stuff projects.


----------

